# What is this?



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a Brahma but its rump is very small and not much feathering on its legs. Could it be a mix breed?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looks like a light sussex to me.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

rob said:


> looks like a light sussex to me.


It's got feathering on the legs. Looks like a brahma.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Is it small breed?, nothing to compare to size wise in the pic.. I'd say Brahma cochin if it's a Banty size bird.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hmm, yeh never noticed the feathering on legs. markings on neck look like sussex.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Has he been pecked at? He is missing his tailfeathers and has some wing feathers missing. Looks like the tailfeathers would match his neck.


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like a mix. Tail feathers aren't missing--Cochins have tails like this.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

It's a chicken.


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it is a brahma cross


----------

